

Live Completely Off-the-Grid (for Only $65,000) - karjaluoto
http://www.deliberatism.com/article/live-completely-off-the-grid-for-only-65000/

======
lutusp
The title of the article is misleading -- one can "live completely off-the-
grid", but not with what's being sold (an inexpensive housing kit), and the
outcome also depends on where you live. What works in Hawaii won't work in
Montana.

